

The Forbes 400 List for 2007 - sbraford
http://www.forbes.com/2007/09/19/richest-americans-forbes-lists-richlist07-cx_mm_0920rich_land.html

======
rkabir
My favorite part of the annual issue is the bits about how people got their
start. A surprising number of them seem to have bounced back from living in
their car / not having a home, job, money - but then skyrocketing. I bet their
perspective of risk changed dramatically.

------
zach
Eric Schmidt has passed Steve Jobs on this thing? That has to have been the
most lucrative hiring for anyone ever.

~~~
mynameishere
_most lucrative hiring for anyone_

Uh, Ballmer, who is somewhat less effective than Schmidt.

Dammit. While typing this the stupid Forbes website advanced the slide, EVEN
THOUGH I pressed "stop".

Worst. Web. Design. Ever.

Oh, there. It did it again...

~~~
zach
Oh, of course! My mistake. Now, Ballmer has been with Microsoft since 1980, so
perhaps factor in the extra twenty years between the two. But yeah, he's
almost cracked the top ten.

And yes, Forbes's inscrutable affection for slideshows is exasperating.

------
cellis
geez. Bezos is worth 9 billion??

